# Crossfire mit 2 verschiedenen Karten



## shooot3r (15. Dezember 2011)

hi habe mal wieder ne frage zum crossfire. da ich mein crossfire experiment mit zwei 6870 beendet habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es möglich ist crossfire auch mit 2 verschiedenen karten zu betreiben. zb mit einer MSI R6950 Twin FrozrII OC und einer SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann es Dir nicht 100% sagen, aber in dem Fall vermute ich, dass es nicht geht, weil die eine Karte übertaktet ist und ein anderes BIOS haben dürfte. 

und was ist mit den 2x 6870? Reichte dir das etwa nicht? ^^ 


ps: wenn Du die Karten eh noch kaufen musst, warum kommst Du dann überhaupt auf die Idee, evtl. zwei versch. zu kaufen?  ^^


----------



## shooot3r (15. Dezember 2011)

ich dachte die eine karte würde sich heruntertakten auf das niveau der anderen, naja dann werde ich mal noch ein wenig googlen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Dezember 2011)

(Ich geb zu, das ist jetzt nicht mein Spezialgebiet
Es kommt ja auf den Chip an, und da beide den gleichen Prozessor haben, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich gehen. KANN natürlich evtl. kleinere Probleme geben (die haben ja versch. Takt)...also musst evtl. bei beiden den gleichen Takt einstellen...vielleicht gehts auch so.
Aber es scheint sogar möglich zu sein, 2 versch. Karten mit CF zu verbinden...hab ich letztens mal gesehen (HD 6870+HD 6850), aber das ist im Prinzip ja der gleiche Chip.

EDIT:Mist zu spät


----------



## badjeppesen (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe das ich hir richtig bin, habe ne frage zu crossfire habe ne Radeon HD 6990 Mainboard: MSI 890GXM-G65 Prozessor : AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition  

Kann ich oder ist es möglich die HD 5670 mit zu nutzen , die frage konnte mir nicht mal ein pc laden beantworten .

würde mich freue über Antworten oder auch Tipps !


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

qbadjeppsen: wenn es geht, dann wohl mit "Hybrid Crossfire", das kenn ich aber nur von der Kombination Onboard-Graka + separate Graka. und würde.

Aber auch wenn es ginge würd es vermutlich so gut wie gar nix bringen. Die 5670 hat vielleicht wenn es hochkommt 15-20% der Leistung von einer 6990. Bei so was wie Crossfire kann man aber eh nicht einfach die Leistungen der Karten addieren, also hast Du am Ende vlt 10% mehr Leistung.


----------



## badjeppesen (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Herbboy 

erst mal danke für deine schnelle Antwort !!!!  
ich habe mich bei meiner frage vertippt der pc wo ich Crossfire machen wollte , hat ne HD 6870 mit der wollte ich die 5670 noch mit verwenden ! 
der hat AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Prozessor drin aber kein gutes Bord ich wollte das MSI 890GXM-G65  Mainboard kaufen .

die 6990 reich aus für den andren pc


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob das dann wirklich viel bringt. Versuchen kannst Du es. Ich würd es allein wegen des Strombedarfes außerhalb vom Gaming sein lassen. Vor allem würd ich viel eher statt des Boards das Geld anders investieren: 5670 und 6870 verkaufen, dazu das Geld für das Board, was Du nicht kaufst, und dann eine einzelne, bessere Karte kaufen.

Für die 6870 kriegst Du bei ebay zB noch mind 110-120€, für die 5670 ca 30€. Dazu die mind 100€, die das neue Board kosten würde => mind. 250€ => dafür kriegst Du eine gute 6950 oder sogar vlt schon eine Nvidia GTX 570.


----------



## badjeppesen (15. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob das dann wirklich viel bringt. Versuchen kannst Du es. Ich würd es allein wegen des Strombedarfes außerhalb vom Gaming sein lassen. Vor allem würd ich viel eher statt des Boards das Geld anders investieren: 5670 und 6870 verkaufen, dazu das Geld für das Board, was Du nicht kaufst, und dann eine einzelne, bessere Karte kaufen.
> 
> Für die 6870 kriegst Du bei ebay zB noch mind 110-120€, für die 5670 ca 30€. Dazu die mind 100€, die das neue Board kosten würde => mind. 250€ => dafür kriegst Du eine gute 6950 oder sogar vlt schon eine Nvidia GTX 570.


 

das habe ich mich auch schon fast gedacht das ich einfach ne besser Karte kaufe für den pc ich dachte an die  ZOTAC GeForce GTX570 die XFX HD6870 XXX Dual Fan habe ich günstig bekommen neu für 109 Euro
ne frage die GeForce GTX570 mit der XFX HD6870 Crossfire würde das gehen , die einen sagen ja die andren nein was stimmt denn jetzt weist du das vielleicht ! ? 

Danke dir echt für deine TIPS


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

eine nvidia mit ner AMD im Corssfire geht meines Wissens auf keinen Fall. Crossfire ist AMD, bei Nvidia gibt es SLI


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Dezember 2011)

Also, Nvidia und AMD kannst sowieso nicht kreuzen, dass sind völlig verschiedene Karten.
Du kannst ähnliche Karten für Crossfire verwenden, z.B. die HD 6870 und die HD 6850, die haben den "gleichen Chip", aber verschiedene Taktraten, Shaderanzahl etc. (soll übrigens keine Kaufempfehlung von mir sein!)
Funktioniert natürlich auch bei Nvidia, aber der Chip muss der gleiche sein.
Eine HD 6870 hat einen anderen Chip wie die HD 5670, also wird es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.
Das kann ich jetzt auch nicht konkret sagen...das muss man einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## badjeppesen (16. Dezember 2011)

Zocker danke für die info 

Ich denke das ich mir ne besser ATI HD hole habe ja ein  AMD Prozessor , bei der gtx benötige ich halt ein Core .


----------



## badjeppesen (16. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Also, Nvidia und AMD kannst sowieso nicht kreuzen, dass sind völlig verschiedene Karten.
> Du kannst ähnliche Karten für Crossfire verwenden, z.B. die HD 6870 und die HD 6850, die haben den "gleichen Chip", aber verschiedene Taktraten, Shaderanzahl etc. (soll übrigens keine Kaufempfehlung von mir sein!)
> Funktioniert natürlich auch bei Nvidia, aber der Chip muss der gleiche sein.
> Eine HD 6870 hat einen anderen Chip wie die HD 5670, also wird es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren.
> Das kann ich jetzt auch nicht konkret sagen...das muss man einfach mal ausprobieren.



Wenn ich HD 6870 + HD 6870 ist doch top oder ab gesehen von den Strom verbrauch die HD 6870 bekomme ich sehr günstig


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

Nö, wie kommst Du auf idese Idee? ^^ Der CPU-Hersteller spielt überhaupt keine Rolle bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte. Gleiches gilt für den Mainboard-Chipsatzhersteller: nur weil der Chipsatz von AMD ist, hat das keinen Nachteíl, wenn man eine Nvidia-Karte einbauen würde.

Im Gegenteil: für die aktuelle Intel Sockel 1155 CPUs gibt es viel mehr Boards, die Crossfire unterstützen, als es welche für SLI (Nvidia) gibt. und Crossfire ist ja für AMD. Wenn Intel-CPUs und AMD-Grafikkarten nicht zusammenpassen würden, wäre das ja völliger Schwachsinn, Crossfire-Boards für Intel herzustellen 


*edit* 2x 6870 ist sogar stärker als EINE GTX 580 und dabei auch viel billiger. Einziger Nachteil: Du hast evlt "Microruckler", das sind ganz keline Ruckler, die immer auftreten können, wenn man zwei Karten koppelt.


----------



## badjeppesen (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte immer das es eine rolle spiele das ATI mit AMD und Nvidia Intel  , bin nicht mehr auf den neusten statt wo ich Pc gezockt habe war AGP x16 der Hit ,dann bin ich auf xbox 360 um gestiegen leider , wenn ich die Grafik jetzt vergleicht der Hammer da kommt die xbox 360 nicht mit die PS3 brauch man nicht drüber reden schrot ding.

aber das ist ja gut zu wiesen das ich jede karte nehmen kann mal sehen welche , Microruckler kommt das weil die nicht genügen Strom bekommen oder ist es wegen die Komponenten

danke für die ausführlichen Infos


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Microruckler kommen glaub ich nur davon, dass die Grafik eben von beiden Karten gleichzeitig berechnet wird und es bei der Synchronisation der Karten halt ab und an GANZ kurz hakt


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Dezember 2011)

Es ist so, dass jede Karte immer abwechselnd ein Bild berechnet, und dazwischen hakts halt n bisschen 
Prozessor ist egal, ob AMD+AMD oder Intel+AMD oder Nvidia+AMD ist wirklich egal. Nur halt keine Nvidia-Karte+AMD-Karte, aber das hab ich ja weiter oben schon erkärt.
Was aber manchmal zu kleinen Problemen führen KANN, ist, wenn das Board einen Nvidia-Grafikchip hat und die Hauptkarte eine AMD ist.
Das hab ich aber nur bei etwas älteren Systemen bemerkt, also das Problem gibts bei den neueren wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.


----------



## badjeppesen (17. Dezember 2011)

ok danke Zocker , 


Ich habe mir jetzt die ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 ASUS GTX570 war günstig als die Nvidia GTX 570 . ich danke euch 2 für die super infos


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Dezember 2011)

???DAs verwirrt mich jetzt...
Du bist von zwei HD6870 zu EINER GTX 570 umgestiegen?Die hat doch weniger Leistung...!


----------



## shooot3r (18. Dezember 2011)

ist es eigenltich egal in welchen steckplätzen ich meine karten drine habe?`habe ein asus crosshair IV formula, und habe die erste karte i´n dem ersten steckplatz, und die zweite in dem dritten.

mfg


----------



## badjeppesen (18. Dezember 2011)

hey Zocker 

ne ne ich bin von einer HD 6870 auf eine ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 umgestiegen ! Ich wollte erst mir 2 HD 6870 umstiegen aber habe ich nicht wegen Microruckler und müsste mir dann noch eine bord hollen , und die karte ist echt der hammer !!! zocke Battlefield 3 auf Ultra/Hoch mit der karte !


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Dezember 2011)

shooot3r schrieb:


> ist es eigenltich egal in welchen steckplätzen ich meine karten drine habe?`habe ein asus crosshair IV formula, und habe die erste karte i´n dem ersten steckplatz, und die zweite in dem dritten.mfg


 
Probiers doch mal aus 
Wenn der zweite von der 1. Karte bedeckt ist, bleibt dir ja nichts anderes übrig oder?


----------



## badjeppesen (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zocker 

Ich wollte 2 HD6870 machen aber wegen denn Microruckler und neues bord hollen habe ich mir ne andre karte gekauft ! die ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 ist echt top .


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Dezember 2011)

2 mal die HD 6870 sind halt schon merkbar schneller als eine GTX 570. Und die Mikroruckler verbessern sich auch mit neuen Treibern etc.
Aber ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung, lieber eine ordentliche Karte wie zwei "schlechte"   Die ASUS ist natürlich auch eine der besten Wahlen bei einer GTX 570 
Mir persönlich wird EINE HD 6870 schon gut reichen, ich bin da nicht so empfindlich, wenns statt ULTRA halt nur auf SEHR HOCH/HOCH flüssig läuft.
Sieht man sowieso nur mit ner Lupe, also was solls


----------



## shooot3r (18. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> 2 mal die HD 6870 sind halt schon merkbar schneller als eine GTX 570. Und die Mikroruckler verbessern sich auch mit neuen Treibern etc.
> Aber ich bin eigentlich auch der Meinung, lieber eine ordentliche Karte wie zwei "schlechte"   Die ASUS ist natürlich auch eine der besten Wahlen bei einer GTX 570
> Mir persönlich wird EINE HD 6870 schon gut reichen, ich bin da nicht so empfindlich, wenns statt ULTRA halt nur auf SEHR HOCH/HOCH flüssig läuft.
> Sieht man sowieso nur mit ner Lupe, also was solls



BF 3 läuft aber mit einer 6870 nicht auf hoch  flüssig mit 1920x1080

mfg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Dezember 2011)

Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass es MIR persönlich ALLGEMEIN nix ausmacht, n paar Abstriche bei den Details zu machen.
Mir macht z.B. Crysis 1 sogar noch Spaß, wenn ich auf einem Rechner mit ner GT 430 spiele 

Wenn ich mir die Benchmarks ansehe, dann nicht.
Aber wenn ich mir mal den Unterschied zwischen 1680*1050 und FullHD anschaue, dann denke ich auch: Muss das unbedingt sein?Ist es das wert, 150 mehr für ne Karte auszuzgeben? Also ich finde es unnötig...mache sehen das vielleicht anders

btw hab sowieso nur n alten Monitor mit 1280*1024


----------

